# Ideas for practical jokes



## TKO (Dec 19, 2004)

My partner were conversing the other day about this student we currently have and would like to play a practical joke. Not really sure what to do though??
Ne1 have any good ideas for us. We were thinking about made up diseases, taking a temporal pulse on a pt. Nething would go that would be funny but not of course nothing that would compromise pt care or doing something to the unit or equipment.

Thank ya

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 20, 2004)

when I first started, I was still a student. what the crew I was with did to me, was they got a board, collar, straps, CID, and rescue rope. put me on the board, hung me from the ceiling and left me there for a run (giving me a push on thier way by. <_< ) I have been trying to pull that on someone for a while. maybe you could do it...


----------



## Jon (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Dec 20 2004, 09:47 PM
> * when I first started, I was still a student. what the crew I was with did to me, was they got a board, collar, straps, CID, and rescue rope. put me on the board, hung me from the ceiling and left me there for a run (giving me a push on thier way by. <_< ) I have been trying to pull that on someone for a while. maybe you could do it... *


 Nah, you just stand the board behind the local FD's tanker and hit the dump valve.

Or you strip them to skivvies and run them, board and all, up the flagpole

-tell the newbie that he needs to know how it feels like to be the patient


Oh, and PARESCUEEMT, I guess you and I had the same preceptors  .......


Jon


----------



## lindsayn2 (Dec 21, 2004)

Not really a prank but a good learning lesson....We had to be straped to a board with c-collar and headbead and then be put on the cot thrown in the back of the truck and then driven around the back country roads making sure that every bump a sharp curve was taken.  This was a great tool for learning what it is like to be the patient in the back.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 21, 2004)

Back when I was a lifeguard, I was one of a couple teachers, so I was the patient for a practice session.  I was collared and strapped to a board in-water.  The students then had to lift me out of the pool... and yes, you guessed it, they dropped me.  There's nothing as frightening as being underwater and not being able to move your arms and legs.  Luckily my co-instructor was a big strong guy who grabbed the board before it was out of reach and pulled my head out of the water.  It was a good lesson in "what not to do"!

PS - Don't try to drown the probies.


----------



## Luno (Dec 21, 2004)

practical jokes, ummmm, let's see where do we begin

1. the call while eating, I pulled this on my old partner on his first shift, (no pager) I waited until he ordered his food, made up some reason to go outside, then came running back in, yelling we've gotta go, (insert made up emergency here) I guess the restaurant has had this happen before, because they started laughing, so I waited until he had cancelled his order, and gotten his money, and was running out the door to tell him there was no call

2. if you have someone who just "collapses" into bed after a call, this one works well, take victims sheets off, put backboard/plywood/what ever you have on top of mattress, and remake bed, it's kinda funny at 0 dark 30.

3. I wouldn't reccommend this one, but it involves bottle rockets, smoke bombs, and 0 dark 30

4. if it's with another crew, throw on all their lights/sirens, radios all the way up, exhaust fan, suction, back lights, etc... everything comes on as they get into their rig at 0 dark 30

5. unlock the stretcher, close the door

6. put their seats as close to the dash as they go

7. hazardous for the crew, but has been done before: Armorall the bench seat in the back

8. I'm not going into the specimen cups from the ER

the list goes on, but you can use your imagination....  BTW, I didn't say any of this, if you get caught


----------



## Jon (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Dec 21 2004, 09:34 PM
> * practical jokes, ummmm, let's see where do we begin
> 
> 1. the call while eating, I pulled this on my old partner on his first shift, (no pager) I waited until he ordered his food, made up some reason to go outside, then came running back in, yelling we've gotta go, (insert made up emergency here) I guess the restaurant has had this happen before, because they started laughing, so I waited until he had cancelled his order, and gotten his money, and was running out the door to tell him there was no call
> ...


 Armorall - yep. Been there, done that - not nice finishing the last minute into the hospital crammed into the curbside door stepwell. but the medic almost wet himself when he saw it happen.

Course what was better was when my partner was armorall-ing the steering wheel (yeah - HE was driving), and he got enough on the radio that he couldn't key it up, his thumb kept slipping off the PTT. - Funny as sh*t. :lol:  B)    :lol: 

Oh, and the other 0 dark 30 trick (or when they pass out in the middle of the day) is to put LOTS of 2-3 inch wide tape on the outside of their bunkroom door (think spiderweb). THEN, either hit the tones, test the plectron, or just page them to go to the Supervisor's office, STAT, and watch them run out of the bunkroom and get caught.     :lol: 

Of course, for the ParaGOd's - nitro paste on the keyboard, or the door handles is a mean trick, as is viscous lidocane, but for different reasons.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Dec 23 2004, 07:33 AM
> * Of course, for the ParaGOd's - nitro paste on the keyboard, or the door handles is a mean trick, as is viscous lidocane, but for different reasons.*


Dangerous too.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Dec 23 2004, 10:29 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Dec 23 2004, 10:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Dec 23 2004, 07:33 AM
> * Of course, for the ParaGOd's - nitro paste on the keyboard, or the door handles is a mean trick, as is viscous lidocane, but for different reasons.*


Dangerous too. [/b][/quote]
 yeah ... the lido is less so, but still a BAD idea to mess with *your *driver / partner.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Dec 23 2004, 08:33 AM
> * Course what was better was when my partner was armorall-ing the steering wheel (yeah - HE was driving), and he got enough on the radio that he couldn't key it up, his thumb kept slipping off the PTT. - Funny as sh*t. :lol:  B)    :lol:
> *


 Okay... I armor-alled the dash with the wipes. And since I had it on my hands, THAT'S why I had trouble with the mic.

Jon, you wouldn't know. you only got in about 30 mins late that day... or was it later.


----------



## Jon (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Dec 25 2004, 02:43 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Dec 25 2004, 02:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Dec 23 2004, 08:33 AM
> * Course what was better was when my partner was armorall-ing the steering wheel (yeah - HE was driving), and he got enough on the radio that he couldn't key it up, his thumb kept slipping off the PTT. - Funny as sh*t. :lol: B)  :lol:
> *


Okay... I armor-alled the dash with the wipes. And since I had it on my hands, THAT'S why I had trouble with the mic.

Jon, you wouldn't know. you only got in about 30 mins late that day... or was it later. [/b][/quote]
 yeah, but still, gives everone else a good Idea. Also reminds me of the one time (At band camp) I was bagging a patient, and next thing I knew I was headfirst into the curbside door step-well. poor guy doing compressions almost pissed himself.


----------



## MassMedic1052 (Dec 28, 2004)

This might be a little bit over the edge but get your hands on a speculum<sp?> and when u have a female pt with abd pain take it out and hand it to the student and tell him to commence an exam and see their faces  LOL    

ROFL  
Sorry I'm kinda twisted


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MassMedic1052_@Dec 28 2004, 09:48 PM
> * This might be a little bit over the edge but get your hands on a speculum<sp?> and when u have a female pt with abd pain take it out and hand it to the student and tell him to commence an exam and see their faces  LOL
> 
> ROFL
> Sorry I'm kinda twisted *


 If I were that pt I'd have both of your licenses yanked.  That sort of thing to a woman is like talking to a guy about kicking him in the family jewels.    :blink:


----------



## Luno (Dec 29, 2004)

While sickeningly funny, in a gallows humor way, i.e. the dead baby jokes post SIDS, I don't I could ever rationalize doing something like that to a patient, jokes should be among the crew, however if it was a rookie that you just got done spider strapping to the board, it could be kinda funny, I guess......


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Dec 29 2004, 08:48 PM
> *While sickeningly funny, in a gallows humor way, i.e. the dead baby jokes post SIDS, I don't I could ever rationalize doing something like that to a patient, jokes should be among the crew, however if it was a rookie that you just got done spider strapping to the board, it could be kinda funny, I guess......*


espicially 2 male rookies as provider and patient.   :unsure:  :blink:  <_<


----------



## Luno (Dec 30, 2004)

Okay, that's getting funnier, check your PM for a post SIDS joke.........  It's just not appropriate here.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 30, 2004)

simple ones include:

taking 90 degree turns at a high rate of speed Non-Emergency (dinner run)

leaving the hospital and not slowing for the speed bumps

lock the probie out of the truck and leave them at the hospital, then pick them up after the next call saying "why weren't you in the truck? I/we could've used your help on that one" (best if you are leaving for another call from the hosp. that will be coming back to the same ED)


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Dec 30 2004, 10:46 PM
> * leaving the hospital and not slowing for the speed bumps *


 I've had that one done to me.  Pretty funny... just make sure they're not standing before you start otherwise you could really get hurt... I was sitting in the jump seat next to the cabinet...  and I swear while my body didn't move the whole box did - I got smacked in the head with the cabinet - I was laughing so hard they thought I was going to hyperventilate and pass out.


----------



## Jon (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Dec 31 2004, 10:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Dec 31 2004, 10:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Dec 30 2004, 10:46 PM
> * leaving the hospital and not slowing for the speed bumps *


I've had that one done to me.  Pretty funny... just make sure they're not standing before you start otherwise you could really get hurt... I was sitting in the jump seat next to the cabinet...  and I swear while my body didn't move the whole box did - I got smacked in the head with the cabinet - I was laughing so hard they thought I was going to hyperventilate and pass out. [/b][/quote]
 A development out here put in "speed humps" one day, and forgot to let the FD know. luckily it was the middle of the day and only the 2 paid guys were on the engine when they went flying down the road for the AFA. from what I heard, they launched the truck, and were lucky, because they were both up front and belted in, not trying to pack up in the back. they apparently dropped 2 folds of hose from the bed, and an axe and the halligan's brackets sheared and they bounced around the tool compartment. The street is residential, next to a corprate park, and our closest access to the park. the development's residents b*tched and moaned enough to get the speed humps. the road could take 45+ mph, and they wanted 15. now with the humps, you are lucky to do 5-8

Oh, and I don't think the rear axle liked it, either,


Jon


----------



## kyleybug (Jan 2, 2005)

If you want to be REALLY mean to just one person then sneak into their car and use a thin coat of KY on everything they touch....steering wheel, shifter(really great if it is a stick shift) and hell do the radio controls and heat and do the door handles too, it is priceless to stand back and watch when they get ready to leave especially after a rough 24 shift. you can also do this in the rig but be carefull that boss man isn't around! Using armourall on the bench seat works well too....I know because I have ended up on the floor after my partner decided it would be funny! Pt thought it was too, she is a regular for dialysis so she loved it!


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kyleybug_@Jan 2 2005, 09:34 AM
> * If you want to be REALLY mean to just one person then sneak into their car and use a thin coat of KY on everything they touch....steering wheel, shifter(really great if it is a stick shift) and hell do the radio controls and heat and do the door handles too, it is priceless to stand back and watch when they get ready to leave especially after a rough 24 shift. you can also do this in the rig but be carefull that boss man isn't around! Using armourall on the bench seat works well too....I know because I have ended up on the floor after my partner decided it would be funny! Pt thought it was too, she is a regular for dialysis so she loved it!  *


Methinks PArescue will be re-aquainted with his old friend, the surgi-lube....... h34r:    :lol:  B)  h34r:

D'Oh

THAT's NOT WHAT I MEANT   :blink:


----------



## kyleybug (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh another good one!! Wait until partner goes to take a dump and let them get into it about 4 mins or so and start banging on the door and tell them BUS WRECK, involving semi, wait until they run out and nail them with the fire extingusher......SOOOOOOOO Great!! Even the boss liked that one! :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 2, 2005)

One of my crew members is afraid of clowns.  We're waiting for an overnight shift to put on clown masks and jump on him while he's sleeping.  I'll let you know when it happens.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2005)

Nothing beats transferring a body to the Morgue and having someone in a body bag suddenly sit  up as your walking by!  (BT, DT)


----------



## GorillaGirl15 (Jan 6, 2005)

The Paramedic crew that I ride with recently got into a prank war with another crew... and they pulled off one of the funniest things ever. They used an IV bag, of sterile saline and poked a hole in it and then after some leaked out they put it under the drivers seat of the other crews truck. The IV solution leaked out so slowly they didn't notice until it was too late and one of them had to watch into a call with soaked pants!


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GorillaGirl15_@Jan 6 2005, 07:24 AM
> * The Paramedic crew that I ride with recently got into a prank war with another crew... and they pulled off one of the funniest things ever. They used an IV bag, of sterile saline and poked a hole in it and then after some leaked out they put it under the drivers seat of the other crews truck. The IV solution leaked out so slowly they didn't notice until it was too late and one of them had to watch into a call with soaked pants!   *


 the best, really mean, destructive trick I've heard is falsh-freezing an can of regular shaving cream in Liquid Nitrogen, and then using tin snips to cut the can away. since all the regular cans are is shaving cream under pressure, you get a block of frozen shaving cream, and then you place that underneath a seat. When done in a small car, it will FILL the car completly, inclucding the vents, etc.

Really mean, and a bear to clean up, but its one way to be REAL mean to someone.


Jon


----------



## kyleybug (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh boy did our office girl get it! She was planning on getting the boss and he found out so he turned the tables on her, since he signs the checks EVERYONE went with him! She was planning on everyone grabbing him and strapping him to a back board, well we all grabbed her and guess who ended up strapped to the board! Ofcourse we couldn't leave it at just that, we had to prop her up out front of the service(on a busy hwy) with a for rent sign on her, she was left out there with traffic going by and honking for about 20 mins the boss finally said ....cut her loose but make sure you run like hell when you do! I love a boss with a sense of humor!!! :lol:


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 10, 2005)

Take a couple of full sized manequins, dress them up, put a wigs on them to make them look real. Waited till it was dark. We put one in the drivers seat of an EMT we have, with the seat reclined back a little. The other we put in with its head in the others lap. Victim actually thought some folks were using her car for some extra activities untill she realized they were not moving.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 10, 2005)

Some of our dispatchers are "youth squadders".  They are well trained and fine to handle everything on their own, until some people mess with them.  One of our CC's went out in the parking lot and called in from his cell, here's how it went:

Dispatcher: "Commack Volunteer Ambulance, may I help you"

CC: "Yeah - I'm in the parking lot at your facility - and there's a guy at the construction site next door who looks really sick, you need to send someone"

Dispatcher: "I"m sorry sir, where are you?"

CC: "In your parking lot.  Hurry, the guy is really sick looking"

Dispatcher: (checking the video feeds, can't see the guy) "Ok sir, can you give me a better description of the patient and where he is?"

CC: "He's next door at the construction place.  He's really pale, and he's wearing red gloves.  He has a hat on, and a pointy nose.  He's SO pale, hurry hurry please!"  (Hangs up)

The dispatcher sends an EMT out, and tones out a call for "unknown subject sick in the vicinity of HQ".  A few seconds later, the EMT and the guy who placed the call run into the building dragging another youth squadder, dressed as Frosty the Snowman (we have the costume from Christmas) with his pale complexion, red gloves, hat, and pointy carrot nose...


----------

